# Coolest Bike Name



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I know this has probably been done but what do you think is the coolest bike name?

I'll start it off with the Surly Karate Monkey


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

Maida7 said:


> I know this has probably been done but what do you think is the coolest bike name? I'll start it off with the Surly Karate Monkey


Easy. My custom "Porcupine Rim Job" from Moab Cycles.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hoo Koo E Koo

Should be a kids song.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> Surly Karate Monkey


That's the winner in my book too.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

Salsa El Mariachi, Santa Cruz Bullit.

Cove bikes absolutely take the title though: Shocker, G-Spot, Stiffee, Foreplay, Sanchez, Hustler, Hummer, Handjob...It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I named mine Bob.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

A couple years ago Felt made a bike called the Dirty Sanchez. That wins hands down.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

j944 said:


> Hoo Koo E Koo
> 
> Should be a kids song.


Going old school? I had one of them back when everything was rigid. Also from the past the "Off Road Toad" And who could forget Yeti's F.R.O (For Racing Only) You have to be a bad ass to ride an F.R.O.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

you're right--it was done about 2 or 3 months ago. I still nominate almost anything by Kona.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Schwinn Homegrown. I wanted that bike so bad but I spent all my money on dirt weed.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

DSDuke said:


> Cove bikes absolutely take the title though: Shocker, G-Spot, Stiffee, Foreplay, Sanchez, Hustler, Hummer, Handjob...It just doesn't get any better than that.


Agreed. 

EB


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

R.I.P. Fat City Cycles - "Shock-A-Billy."


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Ventana El Saltamontes......grasshopper that jumps high mountains or something like that


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

Cove Stiffee? 

Maybe since I own one I'm a bit biased, but yes Karate Monkey has always grabbed my attention, reminds me of the song Monkey Wrench by the Foo Fighters for some reason....


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

have you checked out Duncon bikes?

those crazy Polaks came up with some unique names


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Scale*. Since I just bought one: Light as a feather & climbs like a dream. Perfect name.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hakkalugi*

I think it's a cyclocross bike that was made by Ibis.


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

The Cove names are pretty sweet. I think this one is the longest the Kona Humuhumu-Nukunnuku-Apua'a. http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/HUMUHUMU/index.html


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

When I was a young teen I saved for a frame and fork S&E Racing, PK Ripper
At the time I thought that was cool


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

*Gilligan*

I made it. I named it. It's my 451 SS commuter. It's not such a cool name unless you call it by it's nick name, "Little Buddy"

Shiggy made the decals, btw.

Caz


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

MOJO of course ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mortman (Aug 27, 2006)

*Cool Bike Name*

FAITH.

Faith to ride it.
Faith to climb it.
Faith to jump it.
Faith to drop it.

GIANT FAITH!


----------



## Machinist (May 29, 2006)

In my books it will always be a Kona Muni-Mula. I worked at a Kona shop and it was always fun to ask people if they knew what the name stood for, and then telling them their bike was made of Alum-inum.


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

kona humuhumunukunukuapua'a deluxe

anybody that can fit that on a bike deserves recognition


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I always liked "King Kikapu".............


----------



## PSUcycling (Dec 19, 2006)

I was going to name my madone "the murder weapon" but i thought it would be too arrogant. maybe once i get my cat1 upgrade!?


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I've always liked "Racer X" even before I had one. 

Karate Monkey is great too.

Transition's BottleRocket deserves mention.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

jsnk1975 said:


> I've always liked "Racer X" even before I had one.


That's a pretty good one.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

DSDuke said:


> Cove bikes absolutely take the title though: Shocker, G-Spot, Stiffee, Foreplay, Sanchez, Hustler, Hummer, Handjob...It just doesn't get any better than that.


You forgot the best one......"Peeler"


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

i named my urban ss "heyzeus"


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

I can rightfully say I have a 29 inch Unit. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Alien by Nishiki, Stumpjumper by Specialized, any of the Kona volcanic names such as Caldera, Pahoehoe, Lava Dome....

BMX bike names, Redline, Powerlite, Torker...


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

"the destroyer"


----------



## scarynickname (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't beleve that no one has said it yet.

SLEDGEHAMMER


----------



## scarynickname (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry about the double post


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Ventana- El Chamuco (The Demon) and only available in red!


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Most any of Spooky's names were kickass in my book.

Darkside, Pit Boss, Supertouch, Metalhead, Project X....

Then again, I am partial to punk rock type stuff.... so it might just be me 

RIP Spooky.


----------



## codynyc74 (Sep 21, 2005)

foes - dhs

downhiller slammer
shamesless plug 

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/codynyc1974/100_2347.jpg


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Y B Beat?


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Kona Stuff


----------



## sacto (Aug 30, 2006)

*j944 dittos*

Hoo Koo E Koo... :thumbsup:

Not because I have one either.

It's weird. 
It sounds like the location of the next "SURVIVOR" episode.
It certainly makes you think you are NOT indoors.
It doesn't sound like it should be a bike name!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

yeah hoo koo e koo def. takes the cake.. transition trailer park or rather trail or park should get an honorable mention


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

"Hoo Koo E Koo" was the name of the native tribe that lived at the base of Mt Tamalpias, "birthplace" (one of many of course) of modern mountain biking. Like most people Native to this country, they were lost to genocide, and like most things Gary Fisher takes credit for, the name wasn't his idea either.

"Stumpjumper" was the nickname of the loggers in Oregon, and was not only the name of the first poor production knock-off of a nice handmade mountain bike, but the cause of one of Specialized's more despicable and revealing lawsuits, against Oregonian MTB craftsmen Mt Cycles. Quite a dogged history, the Stumpjumper brand.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## jabert (May 1, 2006)

I started with a Hookooekoo- 96 Genesis chromoly frame

then to a Sugar 2000 and 2003

now a Burner! Turner of course:thumbsup: 

Jabert


----------



## shinerider (May 19, 2005)

I have one of the dark brown Kona Units, so my going statement is:

"You like my CHOCOLATE LUV UNIT":thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

B.U.S.S and S.A.S.S.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

shinerider said:


> I have one of the dark brown Kona Units, so my going statement is:
> 
> "You like my CHOCOLATE LUV UNIT":thumbsup:


My Unit is Purple. And big.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Endless Lifetime by Brew or the On One Inbred.Fat Chance Yo Eddy,Mantis pro floater.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Dirtbag - Love that name and many of the ones listed above are great.


----------



## motrebmu (Jan 19, 2007)

DSDuke said:


> Cove bikes absolutely take the title though: Shocker, G-Spot, Stiffee, Foreplay, Sanchez, Hustler, Hummer, Handjob...It just doesn't get any better than that.


HAHA! Those are great! Cove gets my vote!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> B.U.S.S and S.A.S.S.


I forget what B.U.S.S. stands for. Enlighten me. 

S.A.S.S. is darn near unbeatable.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Vagrant by Transition and the Cove Handjob


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I forget what B.U.S.S. stands for. Enlighten me.
> 
> S.A.S.S. is darn near unbeatable.


Butt Ugly Single Speed


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Butt Ugly Single Speed


S.A.S.S. wins. But B.U.S.S. isn't bad.

Besides, B.U.S.S. is a misnomer. I think they look good.


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

Cove Bikes have the most....."provocative" I think

Handjob
Stiffee
Peeler
Hooker
G-Spot
etc.

Also, LocoMoto, which can be applied to some of us in person!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

What about the Kona A (pronounced: Ahhhh...). I think it is cool, and I don't even own one. Kona has good names, as does Fisher and Cove, and I like Banshee's Morphine. Ironhorse has some good ones to.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

"Uh...yeah....

Hi, my name's Mike....

I'm a Clyde and I like Cake"

"Hi Mike!"

(sorry, that I could not resist)


----------

